# help with free t-shirt



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

hello is there abody out there how can i get the free t-shirt when there is no new post :laughing:


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with you. Looking to get one also. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

milk man said:


> I'm with you. Looking to get one also. I've got a long way to go.


 sorry about that milk man :thumbsup:


----------

